# Titanium Hammers



## Mike Carpenter (Apr 10, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> With all due respect:whistling No it dosn't in fact the non mushrooming is what makes it so good!:thumbsup: besides the side of the head nail pulling is great! dose yours have this, I didn't think so:blink: so when your head is mushroomed in to tomarrow mine will be doing fine:laughing:
> The 2 on the right don't feel anything like the ones on the left oh and note the Ti. nail puller:clap:


:thumbup: mini 14 rocks!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

So far I am in love with my 10 oz. It does indeed seem to hit as hard at a 16 oz steel. The weight savings is nice, and I have been using a nail set with it and no damage to the hammer.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I just baought a Daluge today on sale, I didnt really need another one but hey I love em. I do have a Stilletto but was happy to buy the Made in USA Daluge


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FHS said:


> I just baought a Daluge today on sale, I didnt really need another one but hey I love em. I do have a Stilletto but was happy to buy the Made in USA Daluge


Titanium or steel? Never can have too many Daluges:thumbsup:


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Titanium of Course HAHA


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can loose a 125.00 hammer just as well as I can a 25.00 one.


How could you possibly loose anything with all those systainers?

Misplace something maybe, play stack and unpack looking for something, but loose it I don't know!

Thanks for the info on the systainers by the way! got 5 of them love them. 

Thanks Chad


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok...so the 10oz Titanium hammer is freaking great for all the SS 2" and 2 1/2" ring shank siding nails I am driving. It even does the 3" pan heads decent.

I have used it with my nail set and there is no marring of the face....but I am not trying to sink 16 penny commons with it.....

However, I did a little bit of framing today...had to go back to the 20oz Estwing....the 10oz just couldn't move the lumber around like I needed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Ok...so the 10oz Titanium hammer is freaking great for all the SS 2" and 2 1/2" ring shank siding nails I am driving. It even does the 3" pan heads decent.
> 
> I have used it with my nail set and there is no marring of the face....but I am not trying to sink 16 penny commons with it.....
> 
> However, I did a little bit of framing today...had to go back to the 20oz Estwing....the 10oz just couldn't move the lumber around like I needed.


 


:whistling:shifty:LaLaLa 15oz. T-bone:shutup::notworthy




:blink:if you wern't so far away i'd let you try mine:laughing:


----------

